# This woman did so good:)



## Denise1952 (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing that, love to see those happy endings.  So glad she did the smart thing to help this baby, she did great!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't know what I would have done.  I thought it was way smart though (and I doubt I'd of thought of it) to back the baby out the same way it got in  It seemed to calm a little, maybe they do know when someone is trying to help, not hurt them


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 4, 2014)

I would figure it was stuck because the hind quarters were too wide to fit through, that gal was very calm and smooth through the whole thing.  Once that baby started screaming, I would have been so afraid to hurt it, I would've been a nervous wreck.  At least she remained calm and had some support from hubby nearby.  I'm glad that little one was able to scamper away, hope he found his mom.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 4, 2014)

She was shakin afterwards, but yes, she kept her cool


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 7, 2014)

What was he eating... grapes?  Never heard one rail like that!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 7, 2014)

if your hindquarters were being squeezed I could hear you making a sound like that Jim, LOL!!


----------

